# (NE) HRCH/SH Grady Son



## amretrievers (Jul 9, 2006)

Trig is a young up and comer. He titled HRCH last summer going 4/4 in started, 3/3 in seasoned and 4/4 in finished. He is a fantastic pin point marker that runs hard and very straight. He is a great blind running dog and is very honest in the water. He loves to hunt and is at home in the duck boat, filed blind or upland field. He has the classic labrador looks we are all searching for, thick smooth coat, wide tail and very athletic. We plan to pursue a Master title this summer as well as HRC Grand in the future. We are excited for Trigs future and what he has to offer.

Registered Name: HRCH Quick Draw Fast Action Trigger SH
Call Name: Trig
Sire: 11 NAFC FC AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade "Grady"
Dam: HRCH Fairwinds Bayou Boogie Woogie WCX MH "Bugs"
Location: Atkinson, NE
Breed: Labrador Retriever
D.O.B.: 01/19/2012
Weight: 65 lbs

AKC/UKC Registered
Hips Good/Elbows Normal
EIC/CNM Clear









Contact me for more information


----------

